# VG Villain Tournament Nominations Thread



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

*
VG Villain Tournament Thread*​
Bandwagoning!

Yeah, following FG and Mael's example, here's a tournament for all our favorite villains to decide who is the baddest of the bad.

Rules:
*
-Villains can be of any gender

-No comic book/movie/anime characters. (Though I will make exceptions to say, KOTOR or similar adaptations)

-No fighting game characters either

-Individual villains only, no factions or groups of villains 

-Villain protagonists are allowed, including those with morality meters (Ex: Renegade Shepard)

-Secondary villains are allowed, but must be important to the plot. 

-Tournament will be narrowed to 64 men

-I'll be examining each villain to ensure it passes muster. If its not on the final tournament, well, tough luck. 

-When submitting noms, please put the character's series in parenthesis. Makes it easier for me to copy/paste onto the list.

-Most importantly, have fun you guys. *

*Nominations will close by March 1, 2013 or earlier depending on total number of nominations*​*Update:* After consultations with Furious George, the tournament will be postponed until the Hero and Heroine tournaments are completed/close to done. Until then, feel free to continue nominating.

Paxton Fettel (FEAR Series)
Colonel John Konrad (Spec Ops: The Line)
Captain Martin Walker (Spec Ops: The Line)
Jacob Danik (Dead Space 3)
The Illusive Man (Mass Effect Series)
Emperor Mateus (Final Fantasy II)
Kefka Palazzo (Final Fantasy VI)
Professor Hojo (Final Fantasy VII)
Sephiroth (Final Fantasy VII)
Lavos (Chrono Trigger)
Pokey Minch (Mother/Earthbound Series)
The Prophet of Truth (Halo Series)
The Didact (Halo Series)
Dracula (Castlevania Series)
Bowser (Super Mario Series)
Sigma (Mega Man X Series)
The Strogg Macron (Quake II/IV)
Ganon(dorf) (The Legend of Zelda series)
Majora (The Legend of Zelda series)
Ghirahim (The Legend of Zelda series) 
Andrew Ryan (Bioshock 1)
Daedalus (Resistance 2)
Lord Nemeroth (Warhammer 40K: Space Marine)
Eliphas the Inheritor (Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War series)
Azariah Kyras (Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War series)
Dr. Ivo "Eggman" Robotnik (Sonic the Hedgehog series)
Luca Blight (Suikoden II)
Dr. Wily (Classic Mega Man series)
Vladimir Makarov (Modern Warfare series)
Curtis Blackburn (Killer 7)
Xehanort (Kingdom Hearts series)
Sho Minamimoto (The World Ends With You)
Catherine Marlowe (Uncharted 3)
SHODAN (System Shock series)
Handsome Jack (Borderlands 2)
Vaas Montenegro (Far Cry 3)
Hoyt Volker (Far Cry 3)
Kane (Tiberium Command and Conquer series)
Grahf (Xenogears)
Manfred von Karma (Ace Attorney series)
Dahlia Hawthorne (Ace Attorney series)
Pyramid Head (Silent Hill series)
Mother Brain (Metroid series)
Ridley (Metroid series)
Solon (Tales of Legendia)
Dist (Tales of the Abyss)
Marcello (Dragon Quest VIII)
Sarah Kerrigan (Starcraft series)
Arcturus Mengsk (Starcraft series)
GLaDOS (Portal series)


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Defeats the purpose of mine, I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

What evil have you unleashed upon the gaming section, Krory?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> Defeats the purpose of mine, I guess.



Wait, do you already have another tournament, or is that just for one gender only?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't think this would happen when I asked about doing a series of four tournaments.  Didn't even get to finish the FemAntags before George asked to take over the FemProtags, bastardized it and jumped the gun. And now Mael and Kage are spitballing.

At least now I don't have to feel obligated to finish mine.

No sense having four tournaments going on.

Though this _does_ mean I need a new idea for contributions now.  I'll have to mull this over.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah, I was thinking you already had beaten me to the punch. 

Well, if its okay with you then we're cool.

Anyway, nominations please.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

While I'm here, going to through out Paxton Fettel.  Because nobody but me likes him.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Colonel John Konrad (Spec Ops: The Line)
Church of Unitology (Dead Space Series)
The Elusive Man (Mass Effect Series)
Kefka (FF VI)
Lavos (Chrono Trigger)
Pokey Minch (Earthbound Series)
The High Prophets (Halo Series)
The Didact (Halo Series)
Dracula (Castlevania Series)
Bowser (Mario Series)
Sigma (Mega Man X Series)
The Strogg Makron (Quake II/IV)


----------



## Daxter (Feb 22, 2013)

Ganon(dorf) / Zelda Series
Andrew Ryan / Bioshock (1)
Daedalus (Shepherd) / Resistance (2) 
(Because for all my complaining, I thought he was pretty cool.)


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Captain Martin Walker (Spec Ops: The Line)


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry, Paxton wins by default, guys.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Nemeroth (Space Marine)


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2013)

Dr. Wily - Megaman Series
Vega/M. Bison/Dictator - Street Fighter
Origami Killer - Heavy Rain
Makarov - Modern Warfare Series of CoD

Curtis Blackburn - Killer 7 - By far the most villainous villain in VGs
Rapes girls then sells them
Cold hearted Killer
Kills families possibly as he rapes daughters or mothers in front of each other and then gives the head to the father and kills him


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Luca Blight (Suikoden II)

Wiegraf Folles (Final Fantasy Tactics)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2013)

Doctor Eggman (Sonic the Hedgehog Series)

Xehanort (Kingdom Hearts Series)


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

As I have realized that there are far fewer villains in fighting games as opposed to heroes/heroines, I am considering waiving the "No Fighting Game Character" rule. If you all so wish.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2013)

Sho Minamimoto (The World Ends With You)
Catherine Marlowe (Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception)


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2013)

SHODAN (System Shock)
Kane (Command & Conquer Series)
Handsome Jack (Borderlands 2)
Vaas (Far Cry 3)
Eliphas the Inheritor (Dawn of War Series)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> blah blah blah, bastardized it and jumped the gun bla blah blah, hate and other wild accusations.



Whoa whoa whoa, is bastardized KrorySpeak for made better?  

Besides, you didn't ask me to wait and you didn't seem to care about your little tourney anyway. Shut uppa you face. 

And this should definitely be the last tourney.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww fuck, how could we forget Handsome Jack?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2013)

Since Mael already mentioned Vaas, I'm gonna go with Hoyt Volker (also from Far Cry 3).


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

Jack Harper/Illusive Man (Mass Effect series)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2013)

Why is there so little activity for this?

Grahf (Xenogears)
Manfred von Karma (Ace Attorney)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Why is there so little activity for this?
> 
> Grahf (Xenogears)
> Manfred von Karma (Ace Attorney)



Me and Kagekatsu talked. He is going to hold off on this tourney until Hero and Heroine ones are done/closed to done.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah.  Oh well.

I declare Grahf the de facto winner of this first Villains Tournament.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

Which bodes well for the REAL good villains considering how Miang ended up sucking up a storm.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2013)

You think you can provoke me with your stinging words.

But I know Grahf and Miang are both just too quality for this forum.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2013)

Great Mighty Poo (CBFD)
The Dungeon Keeper (Dungeon Keeper)
Emperor Mateus (FFII)
Hojo (FFVII)
Dr. Cid (FFXII)
Marcello (DQVIII)
Solon (Tales of Legendia)
Dist (Tales of the Abyss)
Damon Gant (Ace Attorney)
Matt Engarde (Ace Attorney)
Shelly de Killer (Ace Attorney)
Dahlia Hawthorne (Ace Attorney)
Death (Castlevania)
Majora (Zelda)
Ghirahim (Zelda)
Mother Brain (Metroid)
Ridley (Metroid)
Pyramid Head (SH)
Lady Mamiya (Sweet Home)

Gotta go to bed but I'll try and come up with more tomorrow.


----------

